# récence



## Aoyama

Je trouve le mot* récence *sur un site, dans la phrase "récence d'inscription". Je ne connaissais pas le mot, il ne se trouve pas dans le TLFi ni dans d'autres gros dictionnaires, mais se trouve sur Google et dans certains petits dictionnaires en ligne. Connaissez-vous le mot ? Construit sur le modèle de "présence, absence, agence" etc, il est plausible, mais inhabituel (pour moi) jusqu'à présent.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Ao,

On trouve « récence » en bas de page, sur cette page du TLFI : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/r%C3%A9cence


> *DÉR. **Récence*, subst. fém., psychol. Ce qui est récent, caractère récent d'une chose. _Effet de la récence dans un apprentissage._



Il n'est pas au dico Robert, mais je l'ai trouvé dans Antidote, qui  le définit comme : « Caractère de ce qui est récent ».  On suggère « nouveauté » comme synonyme.

Je mentirais en disant que je l'ai souvent entendu... mais le mot ne m'était pas inconnu.


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, il se trouve bien là, dans le lien que tu donnes (mais plutôt le CNTRL), avec même une datation assez ancienne de 1530. Maintenant, récence = nouveauté, pas vraiment ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'avais jamais rencontré ce terme non plus, Ao. En tout cas, force est de constater que son usage reste rare.

P.S.: Le dictionnaire dont Nico donne le lien est bien le TLFi, le CNRTL n'étant qu'un portail vers différents dictionnaires.


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> Maintenant, récence = nouveauté, pas vraiment ...


Bien si c'est récent, c'est nouveau, non?  On sait très bien qu'il n'existe pas de parfaits synonymes. J'ai juste ajouté l'info que j'ai trouvée.


----------



## Aoyama

Ouais ... Me basant d'abord sur l'exemple (unique) que j'ai trouvé : "récence d'inscription", je ne vois pas trop le sens de "nouveauté". La "récence" d'une chose, c'est le fait de pas être là depuis longtemps, mais peut-être pas vraiment d'être nouveau ...


----------



## LV4-26

Nicomon said:


> Salut Ao,
> 
> On trouve « récence » en bas de page, sur cette page du TLFI : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/récence
> 
> Il n'est pas au dico Robert, mais je l'ai trouvé dans Antidote, qui  le définit comme : « Caractère de ce qui est récent ».  On suggère « nouveauté » comme synonyme.
> 
> Je mentirais en disant que je l'ai souvent entendu... mais le mot ne m'était pas inconnu.


Donc, selon le CNTRL, son emploi est restreint au domaine de la psychologie et, selon Antidote, il est plus général, c'est bien ça ?

Je ne vois pas non plus de différence sémantique majeure entre _récence_ et _nouveauté_, dans la mesure où on parle bien de _nouvelles inscriptions _pour se référer aux plus récentes....même si, naturellement, l'expression _nouveauté d'inscription, _bien que compréhensible_,_ n'est guère satisfaisante.

Au passage, je vous signale que le correcteur d'orthographe de Firefox me souligne le mot _récence_. 

Comme plusieurs d'entre nous, je n'avais jamais lu ni entendu ce terme auparavant.


----------



## Aoyama

Le site dit (sic) "récence d'inscription : deux mois"..., peut-on parler de _nouveauté d'inscription ?_


----------



## LV4-26

Aoyama said:


> Le site dit (sic) "récence d'inscription : deux mois"..., peut-on parler de _nouveauté d'inscription ?_


Gagné !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Aoyama said:


> Le site dit (sic) "récence d'inscription : deux mois"..., peut-on parler de _nouveauté d'inscription ?_


J'avoue ne pas comprendre ce que _récence / nouveauté d'inscription_ signifie...?
J'entr'aperçois le sens psychologique (récence d'un deuil, d'un apprentissage = le fait que l'événement soit récent) ; mais à quoi correspond "deux mois" pour une _récence_ ?
Ne s'agit-il pas simplement de la_ durée d'inscription_ ?
Google n'en donne un nombre sérieux d'occurences que dans son application à la méthode (marketing) "RFM", où _récence_ est alors la transcription littérale de l'anglais (ce qui permet, astuce, de conserver le même acronyme). _Récence_ désigne alors la date du dernier achat, de la dernière visite.


----------



## Nicomon

Ce que je comprends de ce _récence d'inscription_, c'est qu'il faut l'opposer ou l'associer à _ancienneté. _Ce serait donc le temps (que j'imagine assez court, comme ici... deux mois) écoulé depuis l'inscription. 

Encore faudrait-il savoir à quoi le mot _inscription_ fait référence. Quel est le contexte? Informatique, où inscription = écriture? 
Dans quel cas la_ récence d'inscription_ pourrait correspondre à cette définition : 





> Information intégrée dans la base de données clients et précisant la date du dernier achat ou de la dernière "manifestation" du client.


 Publicité/marketing direct? _Inscription _à quoi, au juste? À un site de marketing en ligne? Ou autre? 

Je mets ci-dessous les résultats de ma recherche, et vous en tirerez les conclusions que vous voudrez... si vous lisez jusqu'au bout. 
Prière de ne pas « tirer sur le messager ». 

JDS a déjà mentionné la méthode de segmentation RFM (Récence, Fréquence, Montant). Il en est question dans la définition de « récence » sur *cette page *d'un « glossaire du marketing ». 

Extraits de la banque *Termium *et du GDT : 


> Note(s) :
> Le terme _récence_ est rarement employé, sauf dans les domaines de la psychologie expérimentale et de la psychologie cognitive, principalement dans l'expression _effet de récence_.
> *
> Effet de récence :* Phénomène mnésique qui se caractérise par la tendance à mieux se rappeler les éléments qui sont à la fin d'une liste. ​


 Lu en googlant : 





> La base de données _____ vous permet d’allier segmentation et volumétrie pour vos opérations d’envergure. Les critères de segmentation sont nombreux : civilité, âge, comportement d’achat, *récence d’inscription*, situation géographique, niveau de richesse, habitat individuel/collectif, locataire/propriétaire.


 Ensuite sur *cette page *(où le mot _récence_ est récurrent) : 





> La récence est bien entendu le temps qui s’écoule d’une visite à l’autre. La récence n’est peut-être pas calculée par toutes les solutions de ______ mais elle peut servir à catégoriser vos visiteurs.


 Également lu (la personne cherchait un substantif correspondant à « _récent _» et suggérait notamment « _proximité temporelle _») :





> Il existe bien un dérivé en -ence (logique pour un adjectif en -ent !) mais il me semble peu usité, et surtout en psychologie ou en philosophie. Plus couramment, et selon les contextes, je pense que l'on peut se contenter de : _"caractère récent", "proximité", "modernité", "nouveauté", "fraîcheur"_...


 J'aime assez _fraîcheur_, mais je n'ai absolument rien contre _récence_.


----------



## Aoyama

En fait (et je ne m'étais meme pas posé la question), Nico a parfaitement raison, c'est bien "ancienneté (d'inscription)" dont il est question ici. Le mot "récence" est intéressant (une curiosité), mais on peut tres bien s'en passer.
Maintenant "*effet de récence :* phénomène mnésique qui se caractérise par la tendance à mieux se rappeler les éléments qui sont à la fin d'une liste" est tres cool a placer dans un diner en ville ...


----------



## Nicomon

Attention... j'ai écrit l'opposer ou l'associer à ancienneté. Dans certains contextes, ces mots sont utilisés comme des (quasi?) antonymes :





> - On reconnaît l'*ancienneté ou la récence* de la rupture à l'état des débris de la poche, qui se présentent tantôt avec les caractères d'une rupture récente, tantôt avec ceux d’une rupture ancienne.
> - Mais on doit varier ces applications suivant *l'ancienneté ou la récence* de la maladie, son état chronique ou aigu, etc.
> - La *récence ou l'ancienneté* d'une loi n'en remet nullement en cause la validité juridique...


 Par quel mot pourrait-on remplacer _récence_ dans ces exemples? _Nouveauté? Caractère récent? Modernité? 

_Et quid de la phrase qui je suit, dans un contexte de « satisfaction client » : 





> La mesure de l'expérience de la marque repose sur trois items : fréquence de consommation, *ancienneté *de consommation* et récence* de la dernière.


 _Ancienneté et ancienneté? _ 

En fin de compte, je le trouve assez pratique, cet ancien mot remis à la mode. Sur ce, je la boucle... je pense.


----------



## Aoyama

> La mesure de l'expérience de la marque repose sur trois items : fréquence de consommation, *ancienneté *de consommation* et récence* de la dernière.


Meuh nan : La mesure de l'expérience de la marque repose sur trois items : fréquence de consommation, *vétérance* de consommation* et récence* de la dernière. Sans parler de l'adhérence à la consommation, sans laquelle aucune fréquence ni récence ne sont possibles.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Ben voilà bien ce qui me dérange dans "récence" pour une durée quantifiable _à l'heure actuelle_ : le sens en est flou, pas immédiatement compréhensible sans de longues explications...
(Alors que _récence_, en parallèle à _fraîcheur_, me plaît bien...)

Si on définit _récence = date du dernier achat_, les choses sont claires. A moins qu'il ne s'agisse de _durée écoulée depuis le dernier achat_...?
Et _récence d'inscription_ est pareil - une date, une durée, ou autre chose encore...?

Aoyama signalait à juste titre la construction similaire à _absence, présence, agence_ - mais ces mots-là ne sont pas "quantifiables" directement : on ne va pas trouver un champ "absence: " appelant une date dans un formulaire, si ? (sauf à préciser p. ex. "durée d'absence", date de dernière absence" etc.)


----------



## Aoyama

Puisqu'on en est à une réflexion philosophique, je me demande quel serait le contraire de "récence", obsolescence ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

La réponse canonique serait _ancienneté_, puisque récent et ancien sont antonymes...
Mais il est intéressant de constater que l'_ancienneté_ (dans une entreprise p. ex.) pourrait être la même chose que la _récence_ - la durée de présence !


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, la récence est une forme de durée de présence, même si elle peut être courte. J'avais utilisé pour rire le mot "vétérance", sans même savoir qu'il existe, bel et bien, et qu'il est présent dans de multiples exemples ...


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai écrit que je la bouclais, mais bon... je n'aurais pas dû. 


JeanDeSponde said:


> [...] A moins qu'il ne s'agisse de _durée écoulée depuis le dernier achat_...?
> Et _récence d'inscription_ est pareil - une date, une durée, ou autre chose encore...?


 C'est ce que je comprends. Et je dirais... délai/période écoulé(e) depuis le dernier. Je ne sais pas à quoi _inscription _fait référence dans le contexte d'Ao - inscription à quoi - mais je dirais que 2 mois = temps écoulé depuis la date d'inscription. 

_Récence _a aussi la même construction que _fréquence. _Et ça, c'est quantifiable, il me semble. 

Admettons un contexte de marketing, et un client de longue date :
Date du dernier achat = 29 septembre = « récence » d'achat de 2 mois. On ne va peut-être pas le relancer tout de suite
Date du dernier achat = fin novembre 2010. Déjà un an. On se rappelle à son souvenir... 

Enfin, c'est ce que j'ai compris de la définition du même mot en anglais. Et de cette définition :





> Néologisme du marketing direct qui exprime en nombre de mois la durée qui nous sépare de la dernière commande (achat avéré) ou de la dernière réaction à une offre, sous forme de demande de documentation par exemple. (voir aussi celle que j'ai mise en lien au #11)





JeanDeSponde said:


> La réponse canonique serait _ancienneté_, puisque récent et ancien sont antonymes...
> Mais il est intéressant de constater que l'_ancienneté_ (dans une entreprise p. ex.) pourrait être la même chose que la _récence_ - la durée de présence !


 C'est en effet intéressant. Mais je ne crois pas qu'on parlerait de la _récence_ d'une personne ayant par exemple 20 ans d'ancienneté.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Si l'on prend _récence_ comme un terme "de métier", créé par des professionnels dans un cadre précis, avec un sens précis partagé par tous et trouvable, je n'ai absolument rien contre !
J'emploie moi-même quotidiennement une foultitude de termes d'électronique (souvent anglais) complètement hors de leur définition dans les dictionnaires généralistes, et je vois pas pourquoi j'interdirais aux mercateurs de le faire.
Donc va pour récence, une fois la bête tatouée et vaccinée...

Nic : 20 ans d'ancienneté ne posent pas de problème - mais trois mois...?


> Sous condition d'ancienneté de trois mois, il sera attribué un congé de :
> - 3 jours au maximum pour présélection militaire.


----------



## Nicomon

Dans ce contexte précis, je dirais en effet _sous condition d_'_ancienneté. S__ous condition de récence_ _de trois mois,_ ne « sonne » pas trop bien.  
Par contre, _récence _ne me choque pas dans cet exemple :





> Par ailleurs, la *récence de l’embauche *de cinq autres personnes (moins de six mois lors de la présentation par la représentante de l’entreprise) ne peut pas permettre de conclure pour l’instant à des insertions réussies.


À part peut-être _caractère récent, _je ne vois pas par quoi le remplacer. Je ne dirais pas _nouveauté de l'embauche, _et _ancienneté _ne me semble pas approprié ici.
À moins de dire _le peu d'ancienneté/le manque d'ancienneté de cinq autres personnes... 

_Vous l'aurez compris, je trouve ce mot - qui me semble combler une lacune - bien pratique. Côté néologismes, on a vu pire.
Et là, je passe *vraiment* à un autre fil. ​


----------



## Aoyama

> (Nico) Je ne sais pas à quoi _inscription _fait référence dans le contexte d'Ao - inscription à quoi - mais je dirais que 2 mois = temps écoulé depuis la date d'inscription.


 oui, c'est ca. En fait le synonyme serait plus simplement "antériorité". Valable d'ailleurs pour les autres exemples.
Inscription à un site, comme ici, où on écrit "join date" (simplement "date d'adhésion", mais sur l'autre site "récence d'inscription", une forme snob ...).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

> Par ailleurs, la *récence de l’embauche *de  cinq autres personnes (moins de six mois lors de la présentation par la  représentante de l’entreprise) ne peut pas permettre de conclure pour  l’instant à des insertions réussies.


Là effectivement, ce n'est pas du jargon spécialisé, mais un néologisme immédiatement compréhensible auquel je ne vois moi non plus pas de substitut simple et élégant. 
C'est plus dans l'exemple d'Aoyama (_récence d'inscription_) ou en RFM (_récence d'achat_) que le sens est moins immédiat - si j'avais à remplir un tel champ, je me gratterais le menton longuement en me demandant ce qu'on attend de moi...


----------

